# request re:jokes



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

while i am NOT a mod here, I would ask that people kindly refrain from some of the jokes i have seen here as of late, i think some jokes in a health thread have no place, and we all know those kind of jokes...if someone posts that they think they have a problem, or a concern, the last thing people need is someone poking fun at them, even if it is with them, it took courage to write the question, let's repect them enough to give them the respect they deserve in answers...

am i requesting NO humor? no way, just lets look at it with sensitive eyes, ok???

from a fellow poster...


----------



## Risible (Oct 13, 2007)

Dianna, I _am_ a mod here in the Health Forum, and I'm in complete agreement with you on this - the Health Forum should be a haven where we can talk about our most private issues without fear of being mocked or having someone turn a legitimate question on, say, private parts into a joke with sexual overtones.

Humor is good, but everyone needs to respect that many of the topics discussed here are difficult subjects for many and require courage to speak up about.

Missaf, the other Health Board moderator, and I had a phone conference about this today, and we're both committed to keeping this forum a safe zone.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 13, 2007)

Groovy!

Because, as it stands now..no way would I post about certain things.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 13, 2007)

Risible, thank you for that, you and MissaF both, i appreciate it..and i am sure other posters do too.


----------

